# How much ZinPro to give



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just got some ZinPro, but I just realized I have no clue how much to give :hammer: 

Help!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I got ZinPro from my vet, and I want to say it was like 1/8 teaspoon per head, just a pinch my my ND doeling daily. I sprinkle a generous pinch over the top of their loose minerals. I only give as much mineral as they'll consume in a couple of days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep about 1/8th a tsp daily  I used 1/4 tsp daily for a full grown sable buck


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What is zinpro? Never heard of it. Tami


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Zinc supplement.


----------



## ZinproGoat (Feb 11, 2016)

*More info on Zinpro trace minerals*

Here's a web link with more information on a product with Zinpro trace minerals for goats: http://trucareminerals.com/#four


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't go to a valid website.....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So have you all used it a lot? And what do you use it for?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been using trucare4 for a few months. I'm nearly finished with my bag, figured I'd try ZinPro and decide which I liked better. I got my trucare4 from Amazon. Sounds like the ZinPro will get me a lot further and is less expensive, trucare4 is 1 tablespoon per day per deficient goat, and the bags (ZinPro, trucare4) are about the same size and price.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I was prescribed it by my veterinarian. She gave me a little tub of it for a goat with dry scabby legs and negative scrapings for any mites.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Kristin: Sounds like you have a great vet! 
Can you explain what 'negative scrapings for mites' mean? This is just so interesting because I haven't ever given zinc to them. How do you know your goat has a zinc deficiency? Very interesting! Trying to learn about zinc. I know it is important stuff. 

Tami


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It means they scraped some skin off, put it under a microscope and didn't see any mites 

Only sign of zinc deficiency I know is scabby, flaky skin.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Someone told me rings around eyes can be sign too. So am wanting to learn about this. Don't have really any flaky skin on my farm I don't think.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.goatworld.com/store/
Scroll down...you can buy just a lb or more


----------



## ZinproGoat (Feb 11, 2016)

*you tube video on TruCare Zinpro mineral supplement*





copy and paste the link above into a search engine Or just do a search for TruCare Essential Trace Mineral


----------



## ZinproGoat (Feb 11, 2016)

Try this one instead -- Does this link work for you?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There is zinc in your goat's loose minerals as well as feed. It is also in Replamin Plus and MultiMin90 mineral supplements. Some herds need more than what is available in the loose minerals!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure out if we are needing more here or not.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Zinc deficient goats may have hair loss around the eyes, or thinning hair or complete hair loss elsewhere along their bodies, or flaky dry skin.


----------

